# German Jobseeker Visa/EU Blue Card Visa



## James3214

Following on from the 'German Jobseeker Visa' thread I thought it would be beneficial to post a summary of helpful advice for those (non EU) citizens who are looking to come to Germany on either the 'EU Blue Card Visa' or the 6 month 'Jobseeker Visa' that are currently offered by the German Government. Although the aim of both is to enable German companies to fill vacant skilled positions they differ slightly in that for the 'Jobseeker Visa' you do not need the offer of a job.

Here is a link to the initiative:
The Initiative - Make it in Germany


----------



## vindvg

It is mentioned that we need to produce document supporting personal status(Marriage certificate in case of married applicant). 
I want to know if the personal status and spouse name is updated in the passport will suffice or is it mandatory to produce the marriage certificate


----------



## James3214

They mention that to prove it you either need a passport or marriage certificate. I would send or show copies of both, just in case.


----------



## vindvg

Thanks for your reply James. Please share the details.
And also I want to know if booking hotel room is acceptable for accommodation proof.

Thanks,
Vinaya


----------



## abhijitroy

James3214 said:


> Following on from the 'German Jobseeker Visa' thread I thought it would be beneficial to post a summary of helpful advice for those (non EU) citizens who are looking to come to Germany on either the 'EU Blue Card Visa' or the 6 month 'Jobseeker Visa' that are currently offered by the German Government. Although the aim of both is to enable German companies to fill vacant skilled positions they differ slightly in that for the 'Jobseeker Visa' you do not need the offer of a job.
> 
> Here is a link to the initiative:
> The Initiative - Make it in Germany


Hi James,

As a part of Jobseeker/Employment Visa process, one needs to check his qualification equivalance and get the same recognised, as per below instruction:

[Submit Proof of Academic Qualification (from a German university or equal or equivalent to a German academic degree). Kindly refer to Anabin - Informationssystem zur Anerkennung ausländischer Bildungsabschlüsse: anabin Datenbank in order to find further details about the equivalence of your degree. In case your degree is only partially equivalent ('bedingt vergleichbar') you are requested to get it your degree recognized via http://www.kmk.org/zab/zeugnisbewertungen.html]

Can you guide me on this process. (Do we have to get a university/college's recognition as well?)

Thanks,
Abhijit


----------



## abhijitroy

vindvg said:


> Thanks for your reply James. Please share the details.
> And also I want to know if booking hotel room is acceptable for accommodation proof.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vinaya


Hi Vinaya,

I have checked this with consulate, they said we can provide hotel booking as proof, provided the duration of stay mentioned in the visa is same as your hotel bookings (i.e. if you want the visa for 6 months, you need to provide hotel booking for 6 months!) I tried to search but most hotel/hostel will not provide booking confirmation more that 1month.

*If anyone has links where we can book long stay pls. share*

Thanks,
Abhijit


----------



## James3214

Try a long term let or flat share on sites like the following
WG Zimmer Wohnungen Wohnungssuche WG Suche WG Wohnung vermieten WG Nachmieter Zwischenmiete : WG-Gesucht.de


----------



## vindvg

Please share the experience if anyone went with job-seeker visa and got the job.


----------



## 2raghu

Is it likely that we need to get the Job in the same profession as we are in, within the 6 months of Job search in Germany?? Can I join in any call centre and get the work visa?? Please clarify.


----------



## sujithadr

Hi,

This is Sujith from Chennai. I have 6+ years of experience in software development in iSeries/AS400. I am looking for a job in Germany. Any body from this forum please help me/advice me to how to findout the job either jobseeker/blue card. 

Thanks in advance. 
Sujith


----------



## js2000

*Job Seeker Visa Rejection*

Hi All,

I had submitted all the documents as requested by German Consulate for Job Seeker visa last month and received my passport back with a rejection.

Below is the reason quoted:
"You were not able to demonstrate how exactly you are going to apply for an employment in Germany.Therefore there are doubts concerning your intentions for travelling to Germany"

Can anyone help me here to understand what exactly they are looking for ? do we need to submit any specific documentation on "How u are going to apply for employment in Germany?"

I had briefly mentioned about it in the motivation letter and looks like they need more info.

Also what is the next course of action? Any comments/suggestions/help would be appreciated.

Regards


----------



## James3214

It sounds like they need a lot more specific information about how you intend to find work. Were you too vague in your application? Did you mention a specific job and location where you were going to look for a job and how you were going to do it? I would of thought the more precise you are with this information in your application the less likely they will have doubts.


----------



## js2000

Thanks for your swift response!

I had briefly mentioned about Job Type/Location and how i was planing to pursue it(ZAV,Job Portals..Etc) and yes they do seem to need more information.

Would it be a good idea to submit an additional document with complete plan on how i wish to seek employment in Germany?

Since my visa got rejected for the first time,Will there be any implication when i resubmit the application ?

I want to be more cautious to avoid any further rejections 

Thanks and Regards


----------



## rahul11

@ Sujith: Try to contact India Coaching & Consulting. Usually they have many vacancies for IT sector.


----------



## sweetginger

js2000 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Below is the reason quoted:
> "You were not able to demonstrate how exactly you are going to apply for an employment in Germany.Therefore there are doubts concerning your intentions for travelling to Germany"
> 
> 
> Also what is the next course of action? Any comments/suggestions/help would be appreciated.
> 
> Regards


Hi,

In general it is not recommended to apply for this visa type. Because,

- You can still apply for jobs via online. You dont need to be be in Germany
- You should prove to have sufficient funds to live in Germany for 6 months. I dont know how much is the embassy is expecting.
- Language : how good is your German?
- What will you do during your stay?. Just applying? If you are planning to do German course, register it before and use it as a support document for your visa application.

With these things, it is usually difficult for to convince the embassy to get the "job search" visa. 

Don't worry. I recently met several Indians who applied from India and got their contract. The process will be slow, but once you have your contract, visa processing is cake walk.

All the best,
Sweet Ginger


----------



## sweetginger

James3214 said:


> Try a long term let or flat share on sites like the following
> G Zimmer Wohnungen Wohnungssuche WG Suche WG Wohnung vermieten WG Nachmieter Zwischenmiete : WG-Gesucht.de[/url]


Good pointer. But be *VERY CAREFUL!*. Currently there are lot of scammers in the online apartment/flat sites. *NEVER* Transfer money before your arrive here. Book a hotel for a month and get a statement from the hotel that this can be extended by end of the month for another month until your visa period.


----------



## js2000

sweetginger said:


> Hi,
> 
> In general it is not recommended to apply for this visa type. Because,
> 
> - You can still apply for jobs via online. You dont need to be be in Germany
> - You should prove to have sufficient funds to live in Germany for 6 months. I dont know how much is the embassy is expecting.
> - Language : how good is your German?
> - What will you do during your stay?. Just applying? If you are planning to do German course, register it before and use it as a support document for your visa application.
> 
> With these things, it is usually difficult for to convince the embassy to get the "job search" visa.
> 
> Don't worry. I recently met several Indians who applied from India and got their contract. The process will be slow, but once you have your contract, visa processing is cake walk.
> 
> All the best,
> Sweet Ginger


Hi Sweet Ginger,

Thanks for your reply.

I did try applying jobs online and response was not so good mainly coz they preferred candidates to be present in Germany for the interview. Hence i am planing to apply for Job Seeker Visa.

Embassy expects job seekers to maintain €8100 for 6 months stay and i had provided Bank statements accordingly.

I have recently enrolled for German language classes and planing to attach enrollment details when i re-apply.(However i was told tht German language certification is prefered but not mandatory to get JSV)

My plan is to apply for jobs through ZAV,consultancies,Job fairs..etc I had mentioned the same in motivation letter and looks like that was not sufficient.

Wat other proofs can i submit? 

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Regards


----------



## sweetginger

2raghu said:


> Is it likely that we need to get the Job in the same profession as we are in, within the 6 months of Job search in Germany?? Can I join in any call centre and get the work visa?? Please clarify.


As long as you get a job that meets the threshold, it is fine. But call center jobs, Mc Donalds etc.. will not offer you full time job, if you don't have a work permit and even if you get one, the salary will not meet the criteria to get a work permit.

Cheers
SG


----------



## manjudna

*GJV new*

Hi All,
I am new to German Job Seeker Visa , Appreciate someone let me know what experience letter means in details , is it just the letter stating employment start date and end date with role mentioned from company letter head 
or 
Letter from company letter head mentioning Jobs roles and responsibility (like we give for Aus skilled worker visa) / from manager / supervisor on stamp paper .


your help greatly appreciated 

regards,
Manju


----------



## manjudna

*Cover or Motivation letter*

Hi All ,

I am new to German Job Seeker Visa process ,
Appreciate if someone give me more details about Cover or motivation letter , or sample letter will will me a lot.

Thanks in advance .

Regards,
Manju


----------



## sweetginger

js2000 said:


> Hi Sweet Ginger,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I did try applying jobs online and response was not so good mainly coz they preferred candidates to be present in Germany for the interview. Hence i am planing to apply for Job Seeker Visa.
> 
> Embassy expects job seekers to maintain €8100 for 6 months stay and i had provided Bank statements accordingly.
> 
> I have recently enrolled for German language classes and planing to attach enrollment details when i re-apply.(However i was told tht German language certification is prefered but not mandatory to get JSV)
> 
> My plan is to apply for jobs through ZAV,consultancies,Job fairs..etc I had mentioned the same in motivation letter and looks like that was not sufficient.
> 
> Wat other proofs can i submit?
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Regards




Hi JS2000,

Did you ever had phone interviews or email communication where the potential employer states that your physical presence in Germany is necessary? If so you can have this as a reference for the embassy so they can see that you are trying JSV for a legitimate reason.

Besides, You should also think about enrolling into a German language school in GERMANY during your stay. You can register to a course prior to your travel. Besides improving the chance of getting a job, this will also help you to show the embassy that you are really interested to learn the language during your stay and are motivated to integrate.


----------



## js2000

Thanks for your suggestions.
I will search and enroll for German language course from here.


----------



## nitinsg

*German Course*



js2000 said:


> Thanks for your suggestions.
> I will search and enroll for German language course from here.


Hi, 
Even I am in stage of enrolling for german course, 
I think it woukd help us both if we connect.
You can PM me.

Rgrds,
Nitin


----------



## abhijitroy

js2000 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had submitted all the documents as requested by German Consulate for Job Seeker visa last month and received my passport back with a rejection.
> 
> Below is the reason quoted:
> "You were not able to demonstrate how exactly you are going to apply for an employment in Germany.Therefore there are doubts concerning your intentions for travelling to Germany"
> 
> Can anyone help me here to understand what exactly they are looking for ? do we need to submit any specific documentation on "How u are going to apply for employment in Germany?"
> 
> I had briefly mentioned about it in the motivation letter and looks like they need more info.
> 
> Also what is the next course of action? Any comments/suggestions/help would be appreciated.
> 
> Regards


Can someone in the forum share Motivation letter content?, anyone who has got his motivation letter from immigration consultants or has got a visa..


----------



## js2000

abhijitroy said:


> Can someone in the forum share Motivation letter content?, anyone who has got his motivation letter from immigration consultants or has got a visa..


Totally agree Abhijit! I have been trying to find a sample motivation letter for JSV but no luck. below are the three important things to be clearly mentioned in the motivation letter.

1)The exact purpose of your visit.
2)Course of action to find employment and duration of your stay.
3)Germany as well as next career plans should stay in Germany be unsuccessful.

Anyone who has received the VISA please comment? a sample motivation letter would be very helpful!


----------



## bharathreddybits

abhijitroy said:


> Can someone in the forum share Motivation letter content?, anyone who has got his motivation letter from immigration consultants or has got a visa..



Can't do it as i dont want to get sued by the consultancy


----------



## js2000

bharathreddybits said:


> Can't do it as i don't want to get sued by the consultancy


Good to hear from you Bharath! Can you at least give us some pointers?

I specifically want some direction with "Course of action to find employment in Germany".

Can mention about ZAV,Job Portals,Job Fairs,Newspapers.. wat else? wat degree of information do we need to provide? Do we need to provide any specific documents ? if yes, wat kind of documents?

Any suggestions would be very helpful.


----------



## Shanthi_24

js2000 said:


> Thanks for your swift response!
> 
> I had briefly mentioned about Job Type/Location and how i was planing to pursue it(ZAV,Job Portals..Etc) and yes they do seem to need more information.
> 
> Would it be a good idea to submit an additional document with complete plan on how i wish to seek employment in Germany?
> 
> Since my visa got rejected for the first time,Will there be any implication when i resubmit the application ?
> 
> I want to be more cautious to avoid any further rejections
> 
> Thanks and Regards


Next week we are going to apply Germany job seeker visa.
Can you share few details.
Did you mention the companies which suits to your profile in the motivation letter?
How did you approach to get the medical insurance?
How many days the funds 8100 euros needs to be maintaianed in the account?is it one day prior to the appointment or the bank statement should contain the funds required?
looking forward for your reply.
thanks in advance.


----------



## js2000

Shanthi_24 said:


> Next week we are going to apply Germany job seeker visa.
> Can you share few details.
> Did you mention the companies which suits to your profile in the motivation letter?
> Yes,Its good if you mention about company names, Location.They expect you to submit proof about your job search in Germany Eg Interview Call letters,Correspondence letters with employers.. etc
> How did you approach to get the medical insurance?
> Medical insurance not needed while submitting from Bangalore Consulate.
> How many days the funds 8100 euros needs to be maintained in the account?is it one day prior to the appointment or the bank statement should contain the funds required?
> Thre are no clear guidelines on "how many days". According to my research one day should be fine. Thats around 5.7 L.
> looking forward for your reply.
> thanks in advance.


Wish you all the best and share your experience after submitting the documents.


----------



## abhijitroy

Hi Friends, 

Today I went for my Visa interview in Mumbai, the experience was nice. The lady went through all my documents and removed many docs from deck. (She removed all my work ex. related - appointment / relieving / reference letters from employer, but kept only my latest salary slip.)

But then she told me to provide, one document which was "School leaving certificate" !!! I told her that this document is nowhere mentioned in the website neither in the checklists! also i had already attached 10th & 12th mark sheets & passing certificates. but she told me that this is a mandatory document and you need to come again and submit this document to go ahead for VISA processing. 

Lets c how it goes next week..


----------



## Shanthi_24

hi abhijit,
congrtas!!!!!
i need your contact details, can you please share your details.
thanks in advance.


----------



## Shanthi_24

thanks for your quick resonse provided

can i have your personal mailid and contact details please.

thanks in avance.


----------



## visanj

Hi, If I go to Germany on a work permit with my current company then is it possible to convert work permit to EU Blue Card after 2 years? If so is the process complicated?

Could anyone in this forum please answer my query?

Thanks


----------



## abhijitroy

Shanthi_24 said:


> hi abhijit,
> congrtas!!!!!
> i need your contact details, can you please share your details.
> thanks in advance.


Hi Shanthi,

You can pm me for the same.. by the way I was able to submit my documents and they stamped my passport with D 4 visa type. Now have to wait 6 -8 weeks for verfication to get complete and get my Jobseeker visa stamped! :fingerscrossed:

-Abhijit


----------



## sankalp_bhambri

Hi Abhijit,

I am planning to apply for Job Seeker Visa from Delhi. Can you PM me your contact number or email id.

Thanks


----------



## kabeersmart

*Accommodation and Motivation letter*

hii every one

i am from hyderabad i have prepared all my document for the job seeker visa only left with
motivation letter need some assistance in preparation
accommodation i have searched lot of websites but max days possible is30 only in all hotel booking websites.

some on with some experience PM me you Contact details .

pls help me with this and some one want to join me from hyderabad most welcome.


thanks 
kabeer


----------



## sankalp_bhambri

Hi Kabeer,

Nice to know you are applying for it. Can i know your mail id or contact number.

Regards,
Sankalp


----------



## sweetginger

kabeersmart said:


> hii every one
> 
> i am from hyderabad ...



Please don't post the same question in multiple threads. i understand you are desperate to get some info, but this is not the way.

Cheers


----------



## kabeersmart

my email id is 

kabeersmart at yahoo dot com

same as my user name at yahoo dot com


----------



## sankalp_bhambri

rahul11 said:


> @ Sujith: Try to contact India Coaching & Consulting. Usually they have many vacancies for IT sector.


Hi,

Has anyone tried contacting them? are they able to help find jobs in IT domain?

Thanks


----------



## financepil

Hi Guys,
Can any of youll tell us the total time frame for this visa?? from the time you lodged till you got the visa granted??

Cheers


----------



## modern_gypsy

The process depends on the local immigration office. The time frame varies between 1 day and 1 month.


----------



## pritish

Hi Sweet Ginger,

I have about 6.5 Years of Experience with an MBA from the UK and have lived there for 4 years. Presently, am a full time Photographer (self employed) and a Freelance Marketing Consultant for an Advertising Agency. Am on the verge of completing my German Course i.e. A2. I will complete my B1 level by December. Am aware that the visa would come me in 3-4 weeks' time from the time I have my interview. 

What I would really like to know are:

a) Is there a sample of the SOP you have or could share? 
b) My brother lives in Germany. He will be providing a Sponsorship letter as I will be living with him during the 6 months. Despite the Sponsorship Letter he provides, would I still have to maintain funds in an Indian account and show the same during my Visa interview? 

Guess it will be quite easy to find a job for myself when I visit there. Am glad that companies are rejecting my applications purely for the reason that am currently living in India (not Germany). 

Kindly share your thoughts. Should you have any queries, you may ask me. 

Thanks in advance.

Pritish


----------



## kencyborg

*Help Needed*

Hi 

Good Afternoon.

My name is Ken J. I am from kerala. I am a graduate with 6 years experience in automobile sector under procurement team.
I have applied for Job seeker visa to Germany at Germany embassy in Bangalore on july mid of 2013. But unfortunately my
visa got rejected. My consultant was Y-axis . They have showed my accommodation by booking in some of the hotels at Berlin. 
The statement they mention from the Germany Embassy for Visa Rejection is " You could not sufficiently substantiate your 
Motivation for your planned stay in Germany"..

So I have decided to re-apply again by showing one of my uncles address at Germany and with No objection letter from him 
stating that I will be staying with him once i land at germany.

Already I have taken an appointment at Germany Embassy Bangalore on Monday 12 th Aug 2013. 
I really need your guidelines on how to proceed and tips to be followed this time in order to get my Visa Stamped.

Please do feel free to contact me via PM me once you gets time.


With Regards,

Kencyborg


----------



## vronchen

kencyborg said:


> Hi
> 
> Good Afternoon.
> 
> My name is Ken J. I am from kerala. I am a graduate with 6 years experience in automobile sector under procurement team.
> I have applied for Job seeker visa to Germany at Germany embassy in Bangalore on july mid of 2013. But unfortunately my
> visa got rejected. My consultant was Y-axis . They have showed my accommodation by booking in some of the hotels at Berlin.
> The statement they mention from the Germany Embassy for Visa Rejection is " You could not sufficiently substantiate your
> Motivation for your planned stay in Germany"..
> 
> So I have decided to re-apply again by showing one of my uncles address at Germany and with No objection letter from him
> stating that I will be staying with him once i land at germany.
> 
> Already I have taken an appointment at Germany Embassy Bangalore on Monday 12 th Aug 2013.
> I really need your guidelines on how to proceed and tips to be followed this time in order to get my Visa Stamped.
> 
> Please do feel free to contact me via PM me once you gets time.
> 
> 
> With Regards,
> 
> Kencyborg



Did you re-write your motivation letter to address the reason for your initial visa rejection?


----------



## kencyborg

No bro , I didn't mention about my initial visa rejection in my latest motivation letter which I am going to 
Submit on this Monday 12 th. Is it necessary to mention in my latest motivation letter?


----------



## vronchen

kencyborg said:


> No bro , I didn't mention about my initial visa rejection in my latest motivation letter which I am going to
> Submit on this Monday 12 th. Is it necessary to mention in my latest motivation letter?


i didn't mean you should mention the rejection, but i was wondering if you changed your motivation letter to "sufficiently substantiate your motivation for your planned stay in Germany". Since that was the reason for rejection and not the booked accommodation.


----------



## AkashSpartan

Hi Guys,

i am Akash and planning to apply for Job seeker visa to Germany, any body else also applying.


----------



## akki_patel84

Hi...every one. Today I successfully applied for job seeker visa. Now wait for 12 weeks time. But when I search this forum somebody get rejection due to fail to substantiate for motivation letter.


----------



## stalker

Hello Everyone, 

I've an offer from a German company. I am planning to apply for a BlueCard. Can anyone clarify few things here for me?

1. Do I need to submit the employment contract when I visit embassy for BlueCard process?
2. Can anyone post list of documents needs to be submit there? Because I feel the website doesn't list all the documents. 
3. What is motivation letter and why it is required? Do I need it for BlueCard as well?

Thanks,
Stalker.


----------



## md_nd500

Hello,I also got the same problem from the Germany Embassy for Visa Rejection is " You could not sufficiently substantiate your Motivation for your planned stay in Germany".
Is there any chance of getting the visa granted?How to overcome this problem?
Please help me out with this?


----------



## financepil

whats your profile like ??


----------



## kencyborg

hai , Sorry to hear. 

Even mee to got the same response from germany embassy at Banglore. Hav you go through any agencies like Y axis ? 
I have reapplied and is waiting for the get the result. Last week i got a call from them informing me to come and collect my passport. So i will be travelling to Banglore by tomorw to collect my passport. Once i get it then if i am through then i will help you out.

Thanks 

Ken J


----------



## md_nd500

Yes,but how do you know that?When did you submit the documents?I am really enthusiastic to work in Germany.Please let me know whether the visa has been granted or not.It is very difficult to get the visa.Thanks for your reply.


----------



## md_nd500

Hello Ken J,Did you get the Visa or not?Please let me know?Thanks


----------



## md_nd500

Hello Stalker,How do I get the offer letter from German company?


----------



## kencyborg

this time also they rejected my visa even though my documents whr pakka. Really I don't know why and wht they want in order to get visa stamped. Even I argue with them but they are saying me to :
A) re apply or go for appeal. 
B) or apply as visiting visa or tourist visa 
When i started arguing then they whr trying to escape by saying some thing else which is not relevant wit this.

Really I upset wit there decisions ....


----------



## md_nd500

So sorry to hear that,what was the reason?


----------



## kencyborg

The embassy have stated me the reason for rejection as "You could not sufficiently substantiate your Motivation for your planned stay in Germany" even though all my docs whr pakaa.


----------



## James3214

All the docs maybe in order but it sounds like you haven't proved to them that you are really, really motivated to find a job. What did you put in your motivational letter or application. Did you mention that you are learning or can prove that you can speak or write it? It sounds like a standard reply and to be honest I can't recall too many posters coming on and saying that they have received a visa, and even then those that have ended up getting a job when they came.

I think you really have to stand out from the crowd and go that extra mile in your application. You might be lucky of course, and have the right qualifications and experience and be in the right place at the right time but it's not easy I believe to get these types of visas, and even more difficult to get a job offer. But I'm always willing to hear some success stories instead of the bad news from almost everyone!


----------



## Srigan86

In blue card Visa, they have relaxed the German language knowledge requirements for the spouse. Earlier it is a must for the spouse to have German knowledge. Now it has eased out.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi

kencyborg said:


> this time also they rejected my visa even though my documents whr pakka. Really I don't know why and wht they want in order to get visa stamped. Even I argue with them but they are saying me to :
> A) re apply or go for appeal.
> B) or apply as visiting visa or tourist visa
> When i started arguing then they whr trying to escape by saying some thing else which is not relevant wit this.
> 
> Really I upset wit there decisions ....



Well from your first post it was clear that the issue was with your motivational letter. But as I understand that you submitted the same letter again, so the chances of approval were slim. I believe your consultant was Y-Axis and atleast they should have guided you on this. Based on this, i think they have done a poor job. 
It seems your motivational letter did not demonstrate completely the plan of action to find a job in Germany. It could be about learning the local language, indicating professional contacts, accommodation, etc.


----------



## kencyborg

No I have submitted a different motivational letter in second time which was very specific. still dont know why they rejected . can I have your email ID, so that i could sent you for reviewing


----------



## MarMac83

If I wanted to come to Germany on a working holiday visa, could I upgrade to a blue card later?


----------



## sweetginger

No!


----------



## AkashSpartan

Today i had the privilege of filing for a job seeker visa, but the way they went about i don't find that they are keen in taking up people for Job seeker visa, i was told that they prefer software professionals with experience, thats what my understanding is all about, nothing much to do with the motivational letter.


----------



## kencyborg

My profile is Procurement specialist with 5 years work experience at ford Motor company India. is because of my profile they rejected my visa ?


----------



## AkashSpartan

kencyborg said:


> My profile is Procurement specialist with 5 years work experience at ford Motor company India. is because of my profile they rejected my visa ?


What they told me was that they need professionals of highly skilled which are in shortage and they told me about the software professionals in demand in their particular markets. I have applied yesterday will keep you posted. I am expecting it to be bad, not much of a hope for me going forward, fingers crossed.


----------



## kencyborg

bro , lets wait and see .. thats what i can say .


----------



## AkashSpartan

kencyborg said:


> bro , lets wait and see .. thats what i can say .


yup bro:fingerscrossed:


----------



## stalker

I'm going to take Employment VISA. Can I convert it to BlueCard after I be there in Germany?


----------



## pravynh

Normally u will get a three months validity temporary visa. Once u landed there, u will have to register at the local immigration office. They will decide to give the Blue card , prevailing to the fulfilment of the requirements of Blue card visa .


----------



## stalker

pravynh said:


> Normally u will get a three months validity temporary visa. Once u landed there, u will have to register at the local immigration office. They will decide to give the Blue card , prevailing to the fulfilment of the requirements of Blue card visa .


Alright. Thanks mate.


----------



## visanj

I came to know from consultant 'Opulentus' that for EU Blue Card Masters degree is mandatory. I was not aware about this


----------



## stalker

visanj said:


> I came to know from consultant 'Opulentus' that for EU Blue Card Masters degree is mandatory. I was not aware about this


Thanks. Me neither. But I've a masters degree + 5 years of experience. So it would be good I think.


----------



## visanj

Its really confusing... in some websites it says that for EU Blue Card we should either have Bachelor or Masters degree but some say that Masters degree is mandatory

Could anyone in this forum please confirm if we really need to have Masters degree?


----------



## yvr

i dont see any of them getting job seeker visa, i had read all the posts but not a single visa approval,if there r any body who got the visa,post it here so that it would be a great help to others
i have been there for 3 years as a student and returned in 2008
and i am ready to help if someone who got visa is willing to share the information


----------



## gaurav12884

Hi All,

I am a Manual Functional Software Tester with 6 years of experience in Banking Domain and I am planning to apply for a German Job Seeking Visa.
Wanted to know how good are the opportunities for Manual Software Testers in Germany.

Thanks.


----------



## Janasksft

Hi Friends,

I am planning to apply for German job seeker Visa without seeking help from agencies. I have almost done with paper works except a motivational letter. Can anyone share a copy if you would have got one from any of the agencies. It will be more helpful for me.

Regards,
Jana


----------



## Janasksft

kencyborg said:


> No I have submitted a different motivational letter in second time which was very specific. still dont know why they rejected . can I have your email ID, so that i could sent you for reviewing


Hi Kencyborg, sorry to hear about the rejection hwell:

I am planning to apply for German job seeker Visa without seeking help from agencies. I have almost done with paper works except a motivational letter. Can you please share a copy of this? This would be of great help to me. Thanking you in advance. 

Regards,
Jana


----------



## abhijitroy

Janasksft said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am planning to apply for German job seeker Visa without seeking help from agencies. I have almost done with paper works except a motivational letter. Can anyone share a copy if you would have got one from any of the agencies. It will be more helpful for me.
> 
> Regards,
> Jana


Hi Jana, 

You can pm me for the motivation letter..

Regards,
AR


----------



## Janasksft

abhijitroy said:


> Hi Jana,
> 
> You can pm me for the motivation letter..
> 
> Regards,
> AR


Hi Abhijitroy,

Sorry I am very new to this forum. Can you help me on how to send a PM to you?

Regards,
Jana


----------



## Janasksft

Abhijit, else you can send a email directly. My email address is my id followed by gmail dot com.

Awaiting for your valuable response. Thanking you in advance.


----------



## Janasksft

abhijitroy said:


> Hi Jana,
> 
> You can pm me for the motivation letter..
> 
> Regards,
> AR


Hi Abhijit, else you can send a email directly. My email address is my id followed by gmail dot com.

Awaiting for your valuable response. Thanking you in advance.


----------



## visanj

I'm still not clear about Masters degree requirement for EU Blue Card. I seriously want to try for EU Blue Card but if Masters degree is mandatory then I'm not eligible

Does anyone know about Masters degree requirement for EU Blue Card? Is it mandatory?


----------



## miasanbm

abhijitroy said:


> Hi Jana,
> 
> You can pm me for the motivation letter..
> 
> Regards,
> AR


Hello Abhijit,

Can you please send me a PM? I want to get information from you about motivation letter.

Thank you.


----------



## miasanbm

looks like the DD fee has been increased to 45000 Indian rupees from 20000..I found in their website...I have another question? can I appear for this interview in Kolkata consulate as Kolkata also has a German consulate?


----------



## mariappan2k4

yvr said:


> i dont see any of them getting job seeker visa, i had read all the posts but not a single visa approval,if there r any body who got the visa,post it here so that it would be a great help to others
> i have been there for 3 years as a student and returned in 2008
> and i am ready to help if someone who got visa is willing to share the information



Hey,

I have got german job seeker visa few weeks back..want to know the mainframe jobs in germany. can you please guide me on this. I can help you out regarding submission 

Regards,Mari


----------



## miasanbm

mariappan2k4 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have got german job seeker visa few weeks back..want to know the mainframe jobs in germany. can you please guide me on this. I can help you out regarding submission
> 
> Regards,Mari


congratulations for getting your visa....

Can you please briefly describe how long it took for you and the steps....I need some advise/tips on motivation letter....can you please PM me on the same if you are willing to share information little bit?

Thank you


----------



## abhijitroy

mariappan2k4 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have got german job seeker visa few weeks back..want to know the mainframe jobs in germany. can you please guide me on this. I can help you out regarding submission
> 
> Regards,Mari


Hi Mari,

Congratz for your job seeker visa, when did you apply/ how much time it took for approval?

Have you got hold of a job, coz visa would expire within 3months if you dont travel to Germany?

Abhijit


----------



## yvr

congrats marappan, wish u all the best for ur jobsearch


----------



## nitinsg

*Hi*



mariappan2k4 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have got german job seeker visa few weeks back..want to know the mainframe jobs in germany. can you please guide me on this. I can help you out regarding submission
> 
> Regards,Mari



Hey mari congrats for your first step of success thru job seeker visa,
all the best.
I believe it would of great help if you can help us out with the motivation letter as its stands to be an imp document with the application of job seeker visa.


awaiting your reply,
Nitin


----------



## bhashmi

mariappan2k4 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have got german job seeker visa few weeks back..want to know the mainframe jobs in germany. can you please guide me on this. I can help you out regarding submission
> 
> Regards,Mari


Congrats about getting the visa. Can you please provide the outline of the motivation letter and how did you go about you application which would be very helpful for all of us here in this forum.

Thanks


----------



## stalker

bhashmi said:


> Congrats about getting the visa. Can you please provide the outline of the motivation letter and how did you go about you application which would be very helpful for all of us here in this forum.
> 
> Thanks


Right. It would be helpful.


----------



## ks00235

yvr said:


> i dont see any of them getting job seeker visa, i had read all the posts but not a single visa approval,if there r any body who got the visa,post it here so that it would be a great help to others
> i have been there for 3 years as a student and returned in 2008
> and i am ready to help if someone who got visa is willing to share the information


Dear Friend, i read your post and i would like to say that I have finished my masters in uk and now back to india and planning to go to germany on a job seekers visa. But my situation is slightly different. i have got a job interview invitation letter from a hospital in Schwerin. What do you think about my situatoin. please reply. 

thanks
karthik


----------



## meet.man

mariappan2k4 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have got german job seeker visa few weeks back..want to know the mainframe jobs in germany. can you please guide me on this. I can help you out regarding submission
> 
> Regards,Mari


Hi Mariappan,
Did u get the visa for 3 months?.. And u have to get actual visa for 6 months after landing in germany?,,, any idea about this process?


----------



## financepil

While on JSV are you eligible to apply for university and convert your visa into Student Visa ?


----------



## raku

Hi Everyone,

This is Rakesh from Mumbai, i am currently working for a mnc as a SAP consultant.

I am planning to apply for Germany`s Job Seeker Visa but having doubts in following two things.

1st How to book an accommodation for 6 months.. as i searched online only 30 days stay can be booked on Hotel booking sites.

2nd I have just started learning german language, Is it good to go there with A1 level of german then improve afterwards or shall I wait and learn here till higher levels?

Please Guide,
Regads,
Rakesh


----------



## abhijitroy

*Visa Approved!*

Hi Guys, 

So after a long wait of 7 months, last week i got Visa approval email from consulate, asking me to visit nearest vfs visa center with tentative date of travel and passport for stamping.

Does anyone know if the tentative date of travel can be anything or within some specified months?
or if the above date is just for their records and they issue visa irrespective of this date?


----------



## au.ashwani

Hello,
Is it necessary to produce Bachelors Degree Certificate while applying for work visa for Germany?
I cleared my final year B.Tech in May 2013 but haven't received my degree certificate from the university yet. I have all my Mark sheets though. My company is planning to depute me to Germany in a few months and the HR keeps asking for my Degree Certificate. I don't know what to tell her!


----------



## smahs

I came to this thread searching for the job seeker visa. Reading this thread, I think its not difficult to guess why there are so many rejections. I do not have a job seeker visa, but I have worked in Germany in the past. I would throw my 100-98 cents. 

Is masters necessary for the blue card? Its mentioned every where that you just need a university degree.
Yes. Traditionally there was no bachelor degree in Germany (or most of Europe for that matter). Following the Bologna process, most universities now offer Bachelor and Master degrees separately to suit the Anglo-American system, but still they mean a masters degree when they mention a university degree. Besides, you would most likely need at least a masters degree to find a job there unless you have a solid experience in very challenging jobs after your bachelors.

Can I copy your motivation letter?
Well, you are not applying for a place at a graduate school, are you? The Bundesagentur fuer Arbeit (BA) is, understandably, concerned and cautious about issuing open ended visas which could potentially lead to illegal immigration and public relations issues. And they make it very clear: you need show a clear plan of action for finding a job, why you think you can find a job in 6 months in a new country and culture, and provide a fall back plan if you do not succeed in finding a job in Germany (which means showing an intention to return back and not staying there illegally).

Degree certificates verification
When you apply for a job in Germany, they require you to send them all your educational certificates (my employer asked for certificates from school, but upon consultation they agreed on considering certificates from HSC or +2), all your reference letters (which in India means relieving letters) and anything else you can provide like language test results for English and German. They rely on the government agencies for validation of the authenticity of same, which in turn relies on the overseas missions which accept your application. Due to this chain of trust, they would need your original certificates to be validated.

How difficult is it to find a job?
In one sentence: pretty damn difficult. Germany is the largest and fastest growing economy in the EU, and they need a lot of people to keep their horses running. But the main bottleneck is the language. Many companies in IT now hire English speaking people, but if you do not speak German, you would be at the bottom of their list. You would be expected to learn at least conversational German even if they offer you an English speaking job. 
German companies take anywhere between 2 weeks to 2 months to respond to your initial job application as they have to show that the job is open for 2 months and that they could not find a German or a European to fill the position. So send as many applications as you could within days of arriving there. You can get a prepaid sim at kiosks or order one online. 

So should I learn German while being in my home country?
That would be the most logical thing to do. The six months you get are precious. Do not waste that time on learning the language. Study at least until the B1 level in your country, and then perhaps enroll in a B2 course while searching a job in Germany.

Do I need to find employment in an area related to my study or previous work, or can I work in call centers or super markets?
Logically, you wont get sufficient salary to get a work permit if you work in odd jobs, unless it is a managerial post. Besides your work permit later on depends on an approval from the BA for work outside academia, research, IT, engineering and other specialist knowledge areas, which can get very tricky and bureaucratic to handle even for very large corporations.

Housing?
WG-gesucht is the place. Not sure if they would reserve something for you if you are not in Germany already. When I first went there, the German embassy did not stress on having an accommodation booked in advance, as it does not make sense to pay unless you get the visa. I believe this part is optional in the visa application form. May be you would have convince them during the interview that you would provide an address if, and when, they call you for visa stamping after its approval.

Blocked account?
I have little idea about this, because I went with an employment contract and so I did not need one. But I believe your local Deutsche Bank can provide more information. Once you find a job, go to google and search for "xxx vergleich", replace xxx with whatever you want to compare, girokonto or handy for example.

If anyone has questions, I can help here. Please do not send emails or PMs. Online forums are for public benefit, so let the knowledge be in the open domain.


----------



## James3214

Thanks Smahs. As there is a lot of good advice in there I think it is best if I lock this gigantic thread and ask any others who wish to ask questions to first use the search function or if you can't find the answer in the results then please post a new thread with the question.


----------

